#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Internet of Things (IoT) >  >  What are the main IoT security essentials?

## Bhavya

IoT security is one of the major barriers to successfully acquire new technology. Because IoT devices have distinctive security issues because of their widespread out, vulnerability to physical attacks and the absent of processor power. To tackle these complicated security problems we need proper tools. Do you guys know what are the IoT security essentials?

----------

